# scanned from the local paper today



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Here's how to do it in case you never learned.*
*At least they didn't use the "D" word*

*I like the 2 Franklin's and the Grant in the strainer.*

*Don't forget jetting.*

*Have Fun Guys ...*


----------

